

Shootings will go on - lambtron
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/12/american-exceptionalism-the-shootings-will-go-on/266293/

======
jandrewrogers
The article is misleading in that it only focuses on the Chinese knife attack
that happened today in which no one was killed. This was a fortunate outcome
because mass killings with knives have been an endemic problem in China in
recent years. It usually is not reported in the US news, but the regular
episodes of insane people going on murder sprees in China often cause
surprisingly high death tolls given the use of knives.

The point being, the problem probably has more to do with a society in which
very little is done to deal with violently insane people until they act out
than the implements used in that acting out. Even in the US, the school
killing with the largest death toll in the last century did not use guns.

Until the root causes are addressed, little will change.

~~~
glenra
Here are a bunch of examples of non-gun attacks on schoolkids in China that
did kill people:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_attacks_in_China_(2010%E...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_attacks_in_China_\(2010%E2%80%932011\))

